

Obama's Nuclear Power Breakthrough - MikeCapone
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703787304575075413484405770.html?mod=djkeyword#articleTabs%3Darticle

======
brc
This is the law of unintended consequences at work.

1\. Green groups spend countless hours and dollars fighting nuclear power
plants during the 1970's and 1980's. They mostly win, and nuclear plant
construction stops. 2\. Green groups spend countless hours and dollars
promoting the global warming theory, and the need to reduce carbon emissions
during the 1990s and 2000s. Ironically, the best technical solution to this
problem is Nuclear power plants.

Nuclear power plant construction starts up again, as a direct result of the
green campaigning against global warming.

------
BreakthePaywall
BreakthePaywall! is a free add-on for Internet Explorer (Firefox coming soon!)
that simplifies using the various methods for circumventing website paywall
restrictions. <http://www.breakthepaywall.com>

------
clistctrl
When did wall street journal get a pay wall?

~~~
erikwiffin
A google referrer url gets around it.

[http://www.google.com/search?q=Obamas+Nuclear+Power+Breakthr...](http://www.google.com/search?q=Obamas+Nuclear+Power+Breakthrough)

